# Mexican Black Kingsnake



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

The flash screwed up the colors in the last two pics, the first is the closest to normal.

-PK


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

that is one buetiful specimen


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

looks purdy


----------



## FootClanSkates (Apr 25, 2004)

Very nice looking, how old?


----------



## ZMonte85 (Nov 23, 2003)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

That is a nice snake! How is his temperment?


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

I hate snakes but that thing is awesome..


----------



## Ries (Mar 20, 2004)

wooow nice snake


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

very cool..how many snakes do you own B.S?


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Nice snake


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

that's jet black.


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

> how old?


Don't know, I got it from a friend who got it as an adult from his friend. I'd say at least three years, it's pretty big.



> How is his temperment?


Good. But it has a strong feeding response, which should not be confused with agression.

Also, my friend claims it laid eggs at one point, thereby answering any questions regarding sex.



> very cool..how many snakes do you own B.S?


Five, this one, two redtail boas, a corn snake, and a western hognose.

Thank you for your compliments.

-PK


----------



## babnoy (Feb 4, 2004)

Snakes give me the creeps!


----------

